# Welcome to Gucci Forum New Members



## papertiger

Welcome to PurseForum 

There is a wealth of information all about Gucci here - We don't encourage shallow obsessing for nothing!

To that end, a few details that will make your membership here as much fun as possible.

*Seeking information and searching:*
We realise that because there is so much information, it can be a bit overwhelming at first. The search function is a great way to see if something has already been discussed, and to do some research. Please try to do a search before starting a new thread. *There is a forum-wide search option at the top left of your screen. You can also search within the Gucci forum itself, or even within threads.*

Buying and selling: 
*There is no buying/selling/trading or offering to buy for others permitted here.* So please do not ask to buy from other members or post links to items you may have for sale on other sites.

Starting threads:
You are welcome to start new threads once you have reached the pre-requisite number of posts. Please try to not duplicate thread themes but contribute to the existing one (unless it's _very_ old), if in doubt perhaps explain why your thread is different and post the original link. Please do not start threads about authenticity (see below).

Continuing past/old/very old threads:
We want you to enjoy yourself and contribute to existing threads and start your own but maybe check when the OP (original poster/thread starter) started the thread. For example if he/she is asking for opinions on a bag 5 years ago it might be safe to assume they have made their mind up. Consider too, updating threads you start, especially when you have 'concluded' or have 'closure' after a clear question/decision type thread, so that everyone else stays informed. Some important information is reached this way, like on discussions on repairs and customer service issues.

Contributing to reference threads and the Gucci Clubhouse:
_Reference threads_ are mostly *chat-free* (as are a few other threads such as the outlet info thread) so that people don't have to wade through tons of chat to seek what they are looking for or just to admire. If you want to comment on an item or ask a question please use that items corresponding Club or post on the Gucci chat thread with a link. You can also PM or a visitor message the poster (and maybe make a friend  ) If it's something more substantial try starting a thread with a link to the post. If you contribute your pics please be prepared to leave them up if using an outside photo album or your post will make no sense in the future. See https://forum.purseblog.com/forums/gucci-reference-library.73/

_The Gucci clubhouse_ is for all those with a like for a similar line or items. You do not have to own the item to post. *This is where you are bound to find experts on the named items*. Please start any club threads in the general forum (with the word 'Club') in the title so that everybody is aware there is a club for that item or theme. Once the thread becomes known it will be moved into the Gucci clubhouse. It's also helpful for the future if you could leave pictures posted so that your and other's comments still make sense. See https://forum.purseblog.com/forums/gucci-clubhouse.291/ 


*Authentication:* 
There is no need to start your own new thread asking for authentication. Members are happy to offer authentication but we do ask that you *please only post in the authentication threads and read the first and second post in our Authenticate This Gucci thread*, so that you can post correctly and have your question answered in the most timely way. Please remember, authenticators are volunteer members that have chosen to commit time and energy to help fellow members, therefore please be civil, and you may need to be patient as they are not always available immediately. They may also ignore any requests not posted in the way directed in post 1 & 2 or entirely at their discretion.

R. E. S. P. E. C. T. 
*We do ask that members treat each other respectfully at all times.* If a particular member is someone whose posts you would prefer not to read, use the ignore feature. Click on the person's member name to the left of their posts. You will see a drop down menu. At the bottom, select "add (name of member) to ignore list."

Report:
Please use the report button (located at the bottom of everyone's avatar) if you feel that a member is posting spam, breaking the forum rules, or that the post should be handled by a moderator. Please don't feel you need to confront other members - moderators are happy to step in and handle the situation.

*Rules:*
Forum rules (and there aren't that many!) can be found here: http://forum.purseblog.com/announcement.php?f=6&a=8
Information on how to post photos can be found here: http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-...photos-25.html

Contact:
The Gucci moderator (that would be me) is here to help you. Private message (PM) me if you have any questions about this specific forum, I am also happy to have any new ideas how we can improve it. You can also PM one of the global mods if it's urgent and I don't seem to be around, or post your more general query/comments concerned with tPF in the feedback forum: http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/

Most of all, have fun fun fun!!!

Thanks for taking the time for reading through


----------

